# information sheets,what faults to look for in second hand RV



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi! sorry to be a pain in the you know what!! but we intend buying an RV in America this winter and I am sure I have seen somewhere on this forum that there are some check out sheets that can be printed off, to take with us, so that we know what faults to look for when we are at the dealers, I have been searching and searching this site but cannot find them HELP PLEASE!
and thanks for such a good informative site. Bambi 2 :?


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi:

Try here:
RV checklists

or here:

RV checklist

probably lots of others just Google RV Checklist

 
Keith


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Superk, will try that. Bambi 2


----------

